# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Drafti për Unitet

## Modesti

Kjo temë u aktivizua me kërkesën e anëtarëve dhe Lexuesve të forumit "Liria Kombëtare" me qëllim të mundësimit të të gjithë të interesuarve të kontribuojnë në përpilimin e pikave të DRAFT-it që do t'i dorëzohet partive politike si propozim-udhërëfyes për krijimin e një platforme të përbashkët në prezentimin e interesave shqiptare para palës tjetër.

Sa për informim, një draft iniciues veç është duke qarkulluar ndërmjet anëtarëve të forumit tonë dhe vazhdimisht pëson ndryshe me shtojcat dhe sygjerimet e anëtarëve dhe atyre qe duan të kontribuojnë në këtë drejtim.

Mundohuni të jeni sa më konstruktiv dhe vlerësoni këtë temë si serioze. Ata që do të mundohet në të gjitha format të minojnë këtë temë do të largohen nga forumi dhe te gjitha shkrimet e tyre do të fshihen.

Mund të shkruani lirshëm për të gjitha opcionet e mundshme demokratike dhe pa dhunë. Nuk do të thot të kufizoheni në vetëm një zgjidhje. Dëshira për liri e një individi apo populli nuk duhet të heshtet, por duhet të frymëzojë lirshëm. Ju mund t'i quani si të doni plan A, plan B, zgjidhje konvencionale, diplomatike apo e pranueshme, por mos lejoni qe pseudopolitika te ndikoje ne imagjinaten tuaj si udhërëfyes i propozimeve tuaja.

Ne nuk do të durojmë më totalitarizëm, urejtje dhe vuajtje, por do të jetojmë në liri, dashuri dhe lumturi. Me përpilimin e këtij drafti do të mundohemi të gjejmë format më të mira se si mund të arrijmë këte.

Faleminderit për kontributin tuaj konstruktiv.
Mendimi juaj është me rëndësi!

P.S. Këtë temë e nxorrëm këtu që edhe anëtarët e forumit shqiptar të mund të prononcohen lidhur me draftin më lartë! Të tregohet interesim është mirë pasi që ka të bën për unifikim qëndrimesh përballë palës sllave.

----------


## Shkupi

Deshem apo jo kaloresit shqiptar jane Ali Ahmeti, Menduh Thaci dhe Bardhyl Mahmuti. Pavaresisht kush sa ka rejting me te madh per momentin, apo kush nga kush eshte i pranuar, keto tre emra vendosin per fatin tone. Une mund te mos e pelqej njeri apo tjetrin por per nje iniciative te tille duhet shume ndjesi per situaten, njerez te afert ne te tre kampet dhe peshe politike te iniciatives. Ajo, si e tille eshte shume fisnike dhe unversale por per jetesimin e saj duhet me shume sesa nje deklarate bashkimi. Te gjithe ne kudo qe jemi duhet te mendohemi mire dhe ta peshojme interesin tone personal me ate te pergjithshem. Cdo komb ne momente te caktuara ka nxjerr njerez apo grupe njerezisht qe me urtesine e tyre i kane cuar gjerat perpara. Ne rastin e shqipeve te Maqedonise keto njerez me me pak a me shume perjashtime,  kane kontribuar ne percarje dhe tensionim brendashqiptar prandaj pervec faktorit nderkombetar qe eshte ne gjendje ti "qetesoje" apo eventualisht edhe ti "bashkoje", personalisht nuk shoh se dikush tjeter mund te bej nje gje te tille. Perjashtimi i njerit apo tjetrit prej iniciatives, ne fakt nuk sjell pajtim por perkundrazi edhe me shume percarje. Urime per iniciativen dhe pacit sukses. Ardhmeria e shqipeve eshte tek evropianizimi i mentalitetit te dhunshem tipik osmanli nje mbeturine e se te kaluares se dhunshme dhe te dhimbshme te popullit shqiptar. Kjo tek shqipet e Maqedonise madje ne kohera te reja ka marre trajta te reja nga lindja.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Pershendetje per temen. Eshte nje teme teper e rendesishme dhe qe duhet trajtuar si e tille. Pa hyre akoma ne mendimet e mia persa i perket temes do u kerkoja moderatoreve qe te moderonin me kujdes kete teme.

Uniteti i Shqiptareve te Maqedonise, e kam shprehur dhe here te tjera eshte me e mira per te gjithe Shqiptaret. Nqs te gjitha partite Shqiptare te Maqedonise do ndanin qendrime te njejta persa i perket çeshtjeve te rendesishme per Shqiptaret e Maqedonise, me siguri qe Shqiptaret e Maqedonise do te jene te barabarte me qytetaret Maqedonas.

Per mendimin tim, te gjitha partite politike Shqiptare duhet te bashkepunojne me njera-tjetren dhe ti paraqesin nje draft qeverise Maqedonase per te drejtat e Shqiptareve. Por qe te ndodh kjo se pari duhet te:

1- Krijohet nje ekip uniteti me perfaqesues te te gjitha forcave politike Shqiptare ne Maqedoni.
2- Kryetari i ketij grupimi te ri, nese mund ta quaj keshtu, duhet te zgjidhet ne menyre periodike nga çdo force politike. Pra, te kene nje mandat pak a shume 6 mujor ose 1 vjeçar.
3- Te gjitha partite politike duhet te hartojne nje plan per te drejtat e Shqiptareve te Maqedonise dhe t'ia paraqesin ate parlamentit per miratim. Ne hartimin e ketij plani patjeter qe duhet te jene pjese edhe akademiket Shqiptare, perveç forcave politike.
4- Ne parlament, partite politike Shqiptare te veprojne ne menyre te bashkerenduar dhe te ndermarrin veprime politike te perbashketa persa i perket çeshtjes se Shqiptareve te maqedonise.

Ka dhe shume pika te tjera per te cilat mund te flas, por per mendimin tim keto jane me imediatet. Pa dallim feje, krahine e ideje, Shqiptaret e Maqedonise duhet te luftojne te bashkuar per te drejtat e tyre.

----------


## Modesti

° _Ekipi i Unitetit të përbëhet gjithashtu edhe nga intelektual të pavarur dhe   
ekspertë të ndryshëm shqiptarë. Gjithashtu edhe nga komunitetet fetare shqiptare të ketë përfaqsue_s.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Grupit Unitetit

1. Realizimi i menjehershem i Marveshjes se Ohrit, te caktohet afati. 


2. Shoqatave te dala nga ish UCK-ja, te organizojne nje ceremoni ku do te vendosin ne nje Arkivol Marveshjen Kornize te Ohrit, te dergohet deri tek varri dhe kur te skadoj afati i parapare te voroset. (sepse edhe ashtu, kjo marveshje nje kembe ne varr nje mbi varr e ka)


3. Statusi i Shqiptarve ne Maqedoni te jete Republika e Ilirides,(si Serbet ne Bosnje)

----------


## Modesti

*Nën këtë temë të postohen vetëm propozimet për Draftin.*

Ja një prej atyre që vec janë përpiluar në Draftin nismëtar:

- Asnjë parti nuk ka të drejtë të vendos për çështjet kyçe kombëtare pa aprovimin e së paku 2/3 të shqiptarëve në IRJM.

Sqarim: përdorimi i termit IRJM është me rëndësi kyçe për një numër të madh të anëtarëve. Emri Maqedonia i është imponuar popullit shqiptar në të njejtën formë sikurse ish Jugosllavia prandaj për ne shqiptarët mund të jetë vetëm Ish Maqedonia shikuar nga aspekti historik apo politik. Por edhe ky propozim ashtu si që përmenda më lartë mund të jetë objekt diskutimi. Me një fjalë të gjitha opcionet janë të hapura.

Faleminderit për mirëkuptim!

Administratori i forumit Lira Kombetare

----------


## Modesti

*MIRAN propozon:*


Dokumenti i të përmban resoret shtetërore si:

1.Kryetari i shtetit
NESE KRYETARI I SHTETIT ESHTE MAQEDONE

2.Kryetari i Parlamentit
ME NDRIME SIPAS MARREVESHJEVE PARTIAKE NE PARLAMENT
3.Kryeministi i shtetit
ATEHER PATJETER KRYEMINISTRI SHQIPTARE

4.Ministri i punëve të brendshme

MINISTRI I PUNEVE TE MBRENDSHME CDO HER SHQIPTARE.


5.Ministri i punëve të jashtme
NDRIME NE CDO DY VITE
6.Ministri i financave
MINISTRIA 6 DHE 7 DUHET TE JENE SHQIPTARE.
7.Ministri i Ekonomisë

8.Ministri i komunikacionit dhe lidhjeve

9. MINISTRIA E SHENDETSISE
CFARE NA DUHET MINISTRIA E SHENDETSISE KURRE KREJTE DREJTORAT JANE MAQEDONE DHE NUK E MARIN NE DORE MINISTRIN SELMANI
MINISTRITE QE NGELEN LE TE NDAHEN SIPAS DISKUTIMEVE PARTIAKE.
NESE NUK FUTEN NE KUSHTETUTE KETO DRAFTE ATEHER CDO KATER VITE DO TE LUFTOJME PER TE NJEJTAT GJERA. NESE PER NJI KOHE TE SHKURTE NUK MIRATOHEN PROPOZIMET ATEHER 45% E TOKES TE HAPSIRES GJEOGRAFIKE MAQEDONE E SHPALLIN TIRANEN KRYEQYTET.
NGA KARADAKU SHKUP DERI NE PREPSE, MANASTIRE DHE OHER, NUK NA DUHET KRUSHEVA DHE PRILEPI DHE T.VELESI.

MIRAN

----------


## bili99

Shpesh  ne  nga  pamundesia  per  te  pare  popullin  tone  ashtu  sic  deshirojme    edhe  i  hyjme  kesaj  pune  me  pergjegjesi  duke   gjykuar  me  qellimin tone  te  mire   absolutikisht  me  qellimin  tone  te  mire..Por,  shpesh  edhe  nuk  dalllojme  realen  nga  idealja.Idealja  nuk  do  te  ndodhi  dikund  ne  bote  dhe  aq  me  pak  tek  Vendi  yne ,  as  perafersisht  bile   per  ne    duke  llogaritur  ngritjen  e  pergjithshme  kombetare  dhe  arsimimin  dhe  kulturen  e  pergjithshme  ne  Vendin  tone..Per  nesmetaret    dhe  hallexhinjte  per  kete  teme  une   kam  simpati sic  kam  pasur  ne  te  kaluaren  dhe  sic   do  te  keme    deri  sa  te  rroj   me  njerezit  qe  ceshtje  kombetare  i  brengos,  nuk  rrine  indiferent  dhe  jane  gjithmone  ne  kerkim  te  ndryshimeve  per  te  mire  per  popullin  e  vet,  jane  gjithmone  ne  kerkim  te  Lirise  Kombetare      realisht  dhe  perfundimisht.....
Lene  anesh idealizmin  dhe  atdhedashurine   do  te  them    vetem  dy  tri  fjale  per  nisjet,  rinisjet  dhe   nderprerjen  e  kontinuitetit  ne  veprim.Ne  stadin  qe  arriti   ceshtje  kombetare  shqiptare  ne  regjionin  qe  ne  e  emruam  -Iliride   ,  pas  nje  lufte  te  shkurter  2001  por  me  domethenje  te  madhe  dhe  me  fryte    konkrete  qe  mund  ti  mohojne  vetem  te  pakenaqurit  kujdestar  dhe  te  perjetshem.Nuk   duhej  te  kete  kethim  mbrapa  pas  luftes  si  akt  perfundimtar  dhe  sublim  ne  zgjedhjen  e  nje  ceshtje  kombetare..qe  mos  te  mbesi  kjo  vetem  nje  analize  qe  e  dini  te  gjithe  dhe  shume  vete  edhe  me  mire  bile qellimi  im  eshte  ketu  se  ne  nuk  mund  te  krijojme  shkatrrojme  dhe  fillojme  dhe  rifillojme  fillimin  ne  mbarim  dhe  anasjelltas...ky  vellezer  quhet  vetnumrim    dhe  ne  nuk  kemi  ndonje    perspektive  te  ndritshme  as  ne  ate  regjion  dhe  as  si  komb  ne  pergjithesi   me  mentalitetin  qe  duam  ne  nga  fillimi  te  nisim  pa  njohur  perkushtimin  dhe  arritjen  gjithepopullore  deri  ketu  ku  kemi  arritur....
Keshill  Kombetar  duhet  te  formohet  atje   gjithesesi  ,  sepse  subjektet  politike  shqiptare  shume  shpejt  harrojne  per  cka  kane  ardhur  ne  pushtetin  qe  ne  fakt  nuk  egziston  per  ata  si  shqiptare...Keshilli  kombetare    perseri     eshte  tek  ai  vetnumrimi  se  perseri  jane  keta  njerezit  qe  i  ka  permendur  'Shkupi',  nuk  kemi  njerez   qe  mund  te  bejne  ndonje  mobilizim    aq  te  madh  kombetare  qe  le  qe  do  te  rreshtoheshim  ne  te  gjithe  ne  nje  ane  por  edhe  te  tre  lideret  e  lartpermendur...

 1.Kusht  vendimtar  i  keshillit  kombetare  o  si te duani  quanje  do  te  jete   te  shfrytzohet  mundi qe  eshte  arritur    deri  ketu,  mos  jemi  ne  ata qe  mohojme  nje  marrveshje  te  garantuar  nderkombtarisht  se  ndoshta    bashkesia  nderkombetare  nuk do  te  garantoje  gje  tjeter   ne  ardhmerine  e  afert..Marrveshjen  e  Oherit   duhet  ta  jetsojne   absolutikisht  dhe  me  afat  jo  me  shume  se  njevjecar.
2.Vetadministrimi  lokal-  decentralizimi  i  plote  i  shtetit..qe  i  hap  rruge  ndarjes..
.....
ne  ardhmeri  ridefinimi    i   shtetit  :  ndarja  e  plote   e  shtetit  qe  eshte  treguar    barbarik  per  ne  si  shqiptar.,mundesisht  me   nje  marrveshje   paqesore  dhe  ne  menyre  shume  humane  ne  ate  regjion  te  eger  Ballkanik,  une  besoj  se  eshte  e  mundshme...ketu  llogaris  edhe   levizjen    e  lire  te  popullates-  kembimit  te  prones  dhe  popullates  me  marrveshje  Perendim-Lindje  dhe  anasjelltas.....Por  ky  do  te  jete  nje  proces  qe  nuk  mund  te  parashikohet  ne  dinamiken  e  politikes  rajonale  sot per  sot,  por  nuk  mund  as  te  mendohet  qe  mund  te  ndodhe...mund  edhe  te  shpetoje  Maqedonia  edhe  per  100  vitet  qe  vijne  dhe   ne  mund  te  bejme  kete  qe  bejme  sot...A  do  te  shpetoje  Maqedonia  edhe  per  njeqind  vjet?  kjo  mvaret  nga  ne    per  ate  them  as  qe  e  di  pergjigjen   se  ne  nuk  e  kemi gjetur pozicionin  tone  kombetare  ne  Iliriden  tone  qe  e  permendim.

----------


## Modesti

*Netrama shkruan:*


Të nderuar!

Ne e dimë se në të kaluarën ka pasur tentativë për UNITET por dikush është bërë shkaktarë që kjo mos të realizohet! Mos vallë duhet të vazhdojmë deri në pakufi të ndarë e përçarë në të gjitha drejtime?

Ne e dime se lufta solli një marveshje, e keqe e mirë, atë e nënshkruajtën dy parti politike që përfaqsonin shqiptarët me mbështetje të udhëheqësve të luftës, apo atyre që dolën si bartës të luftës! Kjo marveshje, për ndryshe quhet MARVESHJA E OHRIT dhe ka 3 verzione: 1.Në gjuhën sllave 2. Në gjuhën shqipe 3. Në gjuhën angleze! Me veshët e mi e kam dëgjuar se e vetmja valide është ajo në gjuhën angleze, që dtth se këto në gjuhën sllave dhe shqipe nuk merren parasysh nëse palët nuk ju përbahen marveshjes!!! Po mirë, kaluan 3 (prej kur është dashur të përfundon implementimi komplet i marveshjes) vite dhe askund nuk shohim implementimin e kësaj marveshje! Çka thuhet në kët marveshje në gjuhën angleze, e din dokush? E dinë këtë liderët politik të partive shqiptare? Nuk ma mer mendja se e dinë, prandaj, që të kuptojnë se çka thuhet aty, duhet të kërkojnë të gjitha partitë shqiptare të regjistruara në IRJM përveç PDSH-s, nga lehtësuesit ( ndërkobëtarët pra, ato që gjithashtu e kanë nënshkruar këtë marveshje) që t'ju shpjegojnë shqiptarëve se çka thuhet në atë marveshje famoze?!! Dhe, kur të kuptojnë se çka thuhet të pyesin pse nuk implementohet? Kush është fajtori për këtë?

Me që shqiptarët aspak nuk janë fajtor për mosimplementimin e Marveshjes së Ohrit, kanë të drejtë atë ta varrosin dhe të dalin me opcione tjera më të vendosur se kurrë! Prandaj edhe mundohemi që të gjitha partitë politike dhe intelektualët e pavaraur si dhe përfaqësues të komuniteteve fetare shqiptare t'i ulim në tryezë të rrumbullakët dhe të gjithe të sjellin vendim unanim të prerë përballë sllavofolësve. Ne nuk jemi pak dhe unë pajtohem plotësisht me këtë konstatim, ne jemi shumë dhe o do bëjnë si themi ne o le të tërhiqen e mos t'i dalin zot vatanit e popullit. 

Ju përshëndes

----------


## bili99

Marrveshja  e  Oherit  nuk  duhet  te  varroset  nga  shqiptaret  per  kete  nuk  duhet  te  kete  medyshje  asnje  shqiptare.Duhet  te   realizohet  -  jetesohet  nga  ne  dhe  nderkombetaret.  Perderisa  nderkombetaret  jane  nenshkrues  dhe  garantues   ata  do  te  ndihmojne  ne  jetesim  pike  per  pike    dhe  kjo  eshte  e  thjeshte  por,  duhet  persistence  dhe  perkujtim   permanent  per  nderkombtaret  per  dinamiken  e  ecjes  se  Marrveshjes...eshte  i  tejdukshem  nje  fakt  per  ne  si  shqiptare  se  jemi    krijues  te  shume  organizatave  qe   ne  fakt  kurre  nuk  arsyetojne  qellimin  perse  krijohen-  ne  fakt  krijohen  dhe  mbesin  si  te  tilla  pa  jetesuar  ndonjerin  nga  qellimet    themelore   qe  i  shtyri  te  krijohen....Keshtu  edhe  subjektet  politike  shqiptare-  pa  perjashtim   harruan   se  nje  dokument  ne  leter  si  Marrveshja  e  Oherit   nuk  vlen   nese  nuk  realizohet  ne  praktike-  nuk  jetesohet  pra...Por,  harruan  se  jetesimi  kerkon  mund  dhe  pune  me  shume  se  vete  lufta.Ketu  calojne  shqiptaret  ne Iliride  dhe  si  komb  ne  pergjithesi:eshte  nje  te  sjellish  zgjedhje   ne  dokument  dhe  eshte  tjeter  Ti  jetsosh  ato  zgjedhje  ne  realitet...Pra  eshte  nje  te  thuash  dhe  tjeter  te  besh...Tash  njehere  duhet  ata  qe  sot  merren  me  politike  atje  ta  marrin  dokumentin  e  Marrveshjes  ta  lexojne  kush  nuk  e  ka  lexuar(  ka  qe  edhe  nuk  e  kane  lexuar-per  politikanet  flas  se  per  popullaten  e  thjeshte   shumica  absolute  nuk  e  ka  lexuar),  dhe  te  bejne  nga  nje  kopje   perkujtimi   ta  mbajne  me  vehte   dhe  ti  rreken  punes  per  jetesim  ne  praktike.Kur  t'ju  hasi  sharra  ne  gozhde  nga  oponentet  sllavomaqedonas  te  thirrin  intervenimin  e  garantuesve  nderkombetare  dhe  keshtu  ti  japin  nje  afat  per  jo  me  shume  se  1  vit   kesaj  marrveshje  qe  nuk  duhet  te  varroset  kurre  pa  u  jetesuar(Marrveshja  e  Oherit  eshte  e  kapshme  dhe  e  realizueshme  dhe  e  garantuar nga  Nderkombetaret ...te  tjerat  .. vetem  mos  flas  kot   se  nuk  jemi  ne  nivel  te  nje  objektivi  me  te  madh  gjithekombetare.,ende  jo,  sot  jo.....llafe  jane  planet  e  pergjitheshme  per  rrethanat  e  sodit..sigurisht  qe  ideali  do    rri  gjalle  deri  ne  jetesim  por  nje  kohe  tjeter)
Kjo  eshte  pyetja  legjitime  per  subjektet   politike   shqiptare:  Kure  do  te  jetesojne  Marrveshjen  e  Oherit,  deri  ku  kane  arritur  me  objektivat  ne  kete  Marrveshje?...sa  here  jane  mbeledhur  se  bashku  te  diskutojne  se  deri  ku  jane?  sa  here  kane  informuar  Nderkombetaret  per  ecurine  e  jetesimit  te  Marrveshjes?...sa  here  kane  kerkuar  ndihmen  konkrete  per  pengesa  qe  kane  ne   jetesimin  e  kesaj  Marrveshje?...c'thone  nderkombetaret  per garantin  per  jetesimin  e marrveshjes...?...
Pergjithesisht   interesi  Yne  kombetare-lokal   eshte  perfshi  ne  suaza  te  optimales  per  kohen ,  per  rrethanen,  per  faktoret  ne  rajon  dhe  ne  bote...optimum  i  pranuar  qe  duhet  te  jetesohet  absolutikisht  dhe  bota  e  pranon dhe  mbeshtet  absolutikisht  POR-  qe  te  na  perkrahe  bota  ta  jetesojme    NE (  subjektet  shqiptare  ) duhet  te  punojme  ne  jetesimin  komplet.
Keshillat dhe mobilizimet e pergjithshme,  populizmi  dhe   sentimenti  kombetare    u  perdoren,  dhe  do  te  perdoren  perseri  POR  kjo  nuk  mjafton  per  jetesim  te  asaj  qe  thua...dhe  ja  ne  veper  i  kemi  subjektet  politike  shqiptare    qe  sigurisht  kane  avansuar  ceshtjen  kombetare  shqiptare  ne  Maqedoni   as  qe  duhet  te  kontestohet  kjo  nga  asnje  njeri  qe   ka  mend  por,  as  ne  gjysem  te  rruges  nuk  kane  arritur  dhe    dinamika    e  zgjedhjes  eshte   shume  e  ngadalshme  per  kohen  qe  jetojme,  per  dinamiken  e  pergjitheshme  rajonale  dhe  boterore....eshte  shume  proces i ngadalshem    per  nje  Marrveshje  qe  ne  fakt  duhet  te  implementohet  absolutikisht    dhe  momentalisht,  pa  pritur  asnje  dite..eshte  nje  Marrveshje  e  pranuar  dhe  nenshkruar  nga  shqiptaret-nderkombetaret-sllavomaqedonasit...thjeshte eshte  kjo  JU   JETSONI  MARRVESHJEN ,  JU  SUBJEKTET  SHQIPTARE   SE  MARRVESHJA  U  BE  PER   NE...DHE    KERKONI  NDIHME  KUR  TE  KENI  PENGESA,NDERKOMBETARET  QE  NE  FAKT  JANE  GARANT.
Une  nuk  jam  per  asnje  fillim   ne  ceshtje  te  pergjitheshme,  kur  ka rruge  te kaluar,  kur  ka  kapital  te  arritur  dhe  te  pashfrytezuar...Jam  per  risi   ne  vazhdim  te  rruges  nga  ketu  ku  jemi  sot...  dhe    varrimin  i  Marrveshjes  se  Oherit  une  personalisht  do  ta  pranoja  vetem    nese  nenkupton  varrimin  e  shtetit-sllavomaqedonas te Maqedonise  qe  ne  fakt  eshte dhe  vazhdon  te  jete  nje  i  tille..per  ndryshe   nuk  do  te  pranoja  ne  asnje  menyre  .Deri  tek  ajo  Marrveshje  eshte  arritur  me nje  perpjekje  te  pergjithsme  kombetare  dhe  qe  eshte  me  me  rendesi  edhe  me  gjak  fisnik  atdhetar  dhe  ishte  marrveshje  madheshtore  kur  u  arrit,kete  nuk  duhet  ta  harroje  asnjeri  ne  Maqedoni  dhe  sigurisht  KURRE  nuk  duhet  ta  harrojne  dhe   nuk  duhet  ta  varrosin  ata  qe  merren   me  politike  atje-  duhet  te  bejne   te  kunderten  :elefanti: a  cmojne,  ta  jetesojne  pike  per  pike   keshtu  e  cojne  edhe  nje  hap  ceshtjen  tone  perpara,  keshtu    ne  nje  menyre  arsyetojne  idealin  dhe  gjakun  e  derdhur,  keshtu   JU  dalin   Zot  deshmorve  qe  rane  per Lirine  Kombetare   se  per  tu  dale  borxhit  kjo  eshte  shume  e  veshtire  te behet   as  me  perpjekjen  me  te  madhe  nuk  mund  tu  dalim  borxhit  Atyre qe  dhane  me  te  shtrenjten- jeten qe  ne  fakt  Marrveshja  e  Oherit   u  mbeti  si   Lapidari  i   Lirise  Kombetare...do  leme  ne  ky  Lapidare  te  varroset   kjo  eshte  nje  pyetje  tjeter?  se  kjo  mvaret  nga  ne ,  ne  duhet  ta  jetesojme  kush  tjeter?.(  Marrveshja  nuk  eshte  ideale,  por  asnjehere nuk  do  te  kete  nje  ideale  kur  duhet  te  besh  marrveshje  dhe  eshte  tjeter  te  marrish  fatin  ne  duart  tua  dhe  mos  ulesh  me  kurre  per  marrveshje  me  sllavomaqedonasit..por  kjo  eshte  nje  periudhe  tjeter   ne  zhvillimin tone  te  pergjithshem  kombetare...eshte  nje   hap  tjeter   drejt  Lirise  Kombetare  te  plote..)

----------


## Modesti

*Të nderuar*

Jeni dakrod që të vazhdojmë shtypjen mbi liderët shqiptar të IRJM që të kenë një qëndrim sa u përket interesave të shqiptarëve apo jo? Nëse jeni dakord, atëherë ne do t'i mirëpresim propozimet e juaja, dhe shpresoj që në një kohë tepër të shkurtër do t'ua dërgojmë për shqyrtim të gjitha partive politike në IRJM si draft defenitiv që popullata shqiptare ka për liderët politik dhe partitë e tyre.

Mos harroni ne jemi sovrani, ata nuk kanë të drejtë të kërkojnë votën tonë e të punojnë ndryshe nga ajo që premtojnë.

Ju përshëndes

----------


## Enhalon

> *MIRAN propozon:*
> 
> 
> Dokumenti i të përmban resoret shtetërore si:
> 
> 1.Kryetari i shtetit
> NESE KRYETARI I SHTETIT ESHTE MAQEDONE
> 
> 2.Kryetari i Parlamentit
> ...


modesti ti duhet ta njohesh realitetin ne Maqedoni. Si mendon ti se aka shanca qe interesat e shqiptarve te realizohen ne baz te ketij dokumenti qe e ke paraqitur duke marr parasysh rregullium e tanishem politik ne Mqedoni.

----------


## Modesti

> modesti ti duhet ta njohesh realitetin ne Maqedoni. Si mendon ti se aka shanca qe interesat e shqiptarve te realizohen ne baz te ketij dokumenti qe e ke paraqitur duke marr parasysh rregullium e tanishem politik ne Mqedoni.



Përshëndetje Enhalon!

Gjithçka është e mundshme po qe se liderët politik me partitë e tyre flasin me një zë. 

_Aktualisht nuk është e mundur_ pasi që kërkohet ndryshimi i Kushtetutës për t'i realizuar ato më lartë, ndryshimin e Kushtetutës e bëjnë ato qe duan t'a bëjnë! Granitura aktuale sllavofolëse në IRJM nuk dëshiron ndyshime, u konvenon kështu prandaj edhe kanë më tepër deputet se shqiptarët, në vend se të jetë e kundërta. 

Ne kërkojmë UNITET të liderëve partiak shqiptarë pikërsiht për këtë, që të ndryshohet KUSHTETUTA dhe të vihen pikat që kemi përmendur më lartë, kurse KUSHTETUTA NDRYSHON vetëm nëse shqiptarët janë UNIK në qëndrimet e tyre.

----------


## Modesti

Përshëndetje

Mund ta paramendoni se kush janë ato njerëz që sabotojnë draftin për unitet dhe nuk japin propozimet e tyre por çajnë drasa atje ku nuk duhet? Mund ta dini këtë? Apo vetëm supozoni se kush mund të jetë ky? 

Shoh se hapen tema të kota, me qëllim, apo çka është puna? Pse i ikni draftit? Në interes të kujt është mosuniteti i partive politike shqiptare?

----------


## Modesti

> Përshëndetje
> 
> Mund ta paramendoni se kush janë ato njerëz që sabotojnë draftin për unitet dhe nuk japin propozimet e tyre por çajnë drasa atje ku nuk duhet? Mund ta dini këtë? Apo vetëm supozoni se kush mund të jetë ky? 
> 
> Shoh se hapen tema të kota, me qëllim, apo çka është puna? Pse i ikni draftit? Në interes të kujt është mosuniteti i partive politike shqiptare?


Kjo pyetje vlen ende! Pse i ikni kësaj pyetjeje ju partiak të përbetuar! Ju kur flitni për partitë politike vetëm se e konfirmoni se nuk jeni të interesuar për kombin por për partinë tuaj! Si nuk ju vjen turp të jepni mendime në një forum shqiptarë atëherë? Partitë poltike shqiptare do të më bindin se i përfaqsojnë interesat shqiptare në irjm vetëm atëherë kur t'i shoh dhe dëgjoj që flasin me një zë kundër partive sllavofolëse dhe pushtetit sllavofolës.

----------


## Modesti

*PROJEKTDRAFTI PËR EKIPIN E UNITETIT*




************************************************** **********

-Partitë politike shqiptare angazhohen fuqishëm se do të formojnë EKIPIN E UNITETIT
-Partitë politike angazhohen se do të kenë qëndrime unike për interesat e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni.
-Partitë politike merren vesh se do kenë qëndrim unik sa i përket kulturës së të shprehurit dhe kritikave të mundshme ndaj njëra tjetrës. Fjalori i ulët politik, kritikat e ulta të kenë reagim të ashpër ndaj individit që tregon jokulturë dhe sjellje arrogante ndaj oponentit politik, dhe ai individ të ndëshkohet dhe përjashtohet nga rradhët e asaj partije.
-Partitë politike angazhohen se do ti përfaqsojnë interesat e shqiptarëve deri në momentin kur do ta shohin të arsyeshme se ato interesa mund të kalojnë edhe për qytetarët, përkatësisht kur pala sllavofolëse të pranon të gjitha kërkesat e shqiptarëve për shtet të përbashkët 100% në të gjitha nivelet.
-Partitë politike angazhohen për instalimin e mësimit fetar si obligim në shkolla.
-Partitë politike marrin për sipër përgjegjësitë e anëtarëve të tyre të cilët shkelin kodin e mirësjelljes publike duke i ndëshkuar ato dhe përjashtuar nga partija.
-Partitë politike shqiptare të njohin gjuhën shqipe si gjuhë zyrtare në nivel shtetëror dhe të komunikojnë me të gjitha medijat ekskluzivisht vetëm në gjuhën shqipe, mediat sllavofolëse nëse duan të kuptojnë se çka thonë shqiptarët le të punësojnë përkthyes shqiptarë në rradhët e veta.
-Partitë poltike angazhohen se do të përgjigjen këti drafti më së shumti deri në fund të prillit 2008, përkatësisht data e fundit për tu përgjigjur është 30 Prill 2008.
-Partitë politike shqiptare me përgjegjësi më të madhe të lexojnë propozimet më poshtë dhe të përgjigjen cilat prej pikave të propozuara i shohin si të pranueshme cilat jo dhe me një letër të përbashkët të tyre me nënshkrimet e Kryetarëve të tyre të njoftojnë propozuesit e këtij projektdrafti. Ato që i pranojnë plotësisht këto propozime të na njoftojnë vetë, prandaj tani ju lëmë që të lexoni me vemendje kërkesat e diasporës më poshtë:



- Asnjë parti nuk ka të drejtë të vendos për çështjet kyçe kombëtare pa aprovimin e së paku 2/3 të shqiptarëve në IRJM.

Sqarim: përdorimi i termit IRJM është me rëndësi kyçe për një numër të madh të anëtarëve. Emri Maqedonia i është imponuar popullit shqiptar në të njejtën formë sikurse ish Jugosllavia prandaj për ne shqiptarët mund të jetë vetëm Ish Maqedonia shikuar nga aspekti historik apo politik. Por edhe ky propozim ashtu si që përmenda më lartë mund të jetë objekt diskutimi. Me një fjalë të gjitha opcionet janë të hapura
************************************************** ********************______________________________ ___________________

1) Të formohet grupi punues i Unitetit, 2 individ prej çdo partie si dhe 3 intelektual jopartiak, (atdhetar) të pavarur. Të zgjidhet udhëheqësi, zëdhënësi i këtij grupi i cili (e cila) përveç tjerash si i vetmi person ka autorizim të jap intervista në mediumet e brendshme dhe të jashtme, opinionit publik, zëdhënës në rotacion që dtth çdo 3 muaj një tjetër, ndërsa çdo vjet, grupi pushon punën dhe zëvendësohet me një tjetër.

2) Të hapet një zyrë speciale për këtë grup punues me emrin: x, y, z (Uniteti vendos për emrin)

3) Çdo të premte, dy orë para se të mbaron orari i punës, obligatorisht, liderët e partive politike dhe zëvendësit e tyre, s`bashku me grupin e punës të mbanë mbledhje pas dyerve të mbyllura ku do të diskutojnë për rezultatet e javës që shkoi dhe planifikimi, obligimet për javën e ardhshme. Nga fundi i mbledhjes, përpilohet dhe admirohet një verzion për publikun (jo sendet sekrete) i cili verzion (raport pune nga konferenca) i shkruajtur, botohet në:

4) Faqen e internetit të Unitetit, e cila faqe do hapet sa më shpejt dhe do të emrohet me www.unitetilirida.org ose www.unitetikombetar.org

5) Në çdo muaj të mbahet nga një konferencë e përbashkët për të gjithë anëtarët e partive politike, ku grupi i punës së Unitetit dhe liderët partiak do të raportojnë aktivitetin e tyre si dhe planifikimet për muajin tjetër. Kuptohet këtu jepen vetëm informacione nga verzioni për publikun, e jo sekretet. Këto konferenca do të jenë të hapura për shtypin dhe publikun dhe në fund të tyre, liderët e partive (përafërsisht 20 minuta) do të japin deklaratë të përbashkët për mediat, ku do t`ju bëhen edhe pyetje të ndryshme poashtu nga publiku.

6) Para se me filluar aktivitetin, grupi i punës së Unitetit, s`bashku me liderët e partive politike dhë zëvendësve të tyre do ta nëshkruajnë një dokument të përbashkët i cili do të formulohet ashtu që nënshkruesit të jenë të detyruar (ligjërisht të obliguar mu njashtu siç janë avokatët) të mbajnë sendet sekrete vetëm për veten e tyre, të jetë e ndaluar të flitet për to jashta dhe me anëtarët e familjes, as me bashkëshortët, as me fëmijët e tyre, me askend. Cilat gjëra do të jenë sekrete do të vendos vet grupi i Unitetit. Raporti i tërsishëm, s`bashku me gjërat sekrete (nëse të tilla do të ekzistojnë) do t`ju jepet vetëm organeve të posaçme patriotike - jopartiake - të cilat ndoshta do të formohen me kohën - nga të gjitha trojet etnike dhe diaspora.
*****************************************

Detyrë kryesore e grupit të jetë:

- Kombi shqiptarë në IRJM të jetë komb i barabartë dhe shtetformues me kombin maqedonas
-Le të verifikohet kjo edhe me referendum të popllit shqiptarë atje nëse ka nevojë.

- Që IRJM të bëhet bashkësi e dy kantoneve, asaj shqiptare dhe asaj sllavomaedone.

-Që Uniteti të marrë vendime me koncensus në grup .

************************************************** *****
Dokumenti i të përmban resoret shtetërore si:

Kryetari i shtetit

Kryetari i Parlamentit

Kryeministi i shtetit

Ministri i punëve të brendshme

Ministri i punëve të jashtme

Ministri i financave

Ministri i Ekonomisë

Ministri i komunikacionit dhe lidhjeve

Këto funksione në të ardhmen të ndahen edhe për shqiptarëve, dhe për këtë pala sllavofolëse të detyrohet të pranon koncenzus, ndryshe mos të pranohet asnjë milimetër tjetër variantë.
Pastaj:

Ne ua bëjmë me dije sllavofolësve që ato të pregadisin simbolet e tyre kombëatre, ngase këto që janë aktualisht janë simbole të shtetit dhe me ato simbole sllavofolësit nuk kanë të drejtë të identifikohen. Edhe për këtë pikë duhet të koordinohen partitë poltike shqiptare pra.
************************************************** *******************
Te futet nen ne Kushtetute qe:

1) I siguron partise shqiptare (ose koalicionit brendashqiptar), qe fiton shumicen e votave pjesemarrje ne qeveri,

2) Rregullon ndarjen e ketyre vendeve qe i permend Alistar Ramadani, e cila sipas mendimit tim mund te rregullohet ne ate menyre, qe postet kyce te vleresohen me pike nga njera ane, keshtu qe te lehtesohet kombinatorika e formimit te qeverise, dhe nga tjetra ane te sigurohet psh. nese Maqedonet te kene kryetarin e qeverise atehere shqiptaret kryetarin e parlamentit e keshtu me radhe.
Une nuk jam jurist por besoj se, nese ka vullnet atehere zgjidhje do te gjinden, qe njehere e pergjithmone te shmangen keto dilema ne ate menyre, qe partive shqiptare mos ti kaloje mandati duke kerkuar te faktori nderkombtar te ndermjetesoje ne padrejtesite politike, qe i behen shqiptareve.
************************************************** ***************
Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë nuk do të lejojnë më të mashtrohen, atëherë liderët e partive politike që do të marrin pjesë në "Unitet" të obligohen:

1) para se me ia bashkangjitur "Unitetit" secili lider për vete të kërkoje falje për dështimet e deritashme. Ata nuk do të munden të vazhdojnë assesi si lider të popullit pa u konfrontuar ashpër me vetveten për të kaluarën e tyre. Dhe, vetëm pasi ta "varrosin" të kaluarën, 100%, pa fshehur asnjë miligram nga ajo, do të mund të fitojnë "besimin" e popullit.

Pra, politikanë të nderuar, të gjitha letrat hapur në tavolinë i duam.

2) para se me iu bashkangjitur "Unitetit" t`a deklarojnë të gjithë pasurinë e tyre të tundura dhe të patundura (brenda dhe jashta vendit) dhe a kanë pasuri të regjistruar në emra fiktiv (falso) apo në emra të familjeve të tyre. (Kjo pik të jet e patjetësueshme)

3) të deklarojnë se ku u punojnë: gratë, vëllezërit, motrat, dhëndorët, kushrinjtë (nuk është e detyrueshme të japin emrat e tyre, vetëm ku punojnë dhe çëfarë kualifikime disponojnë)

4) të deklarojnë se me çëfarë kualifikimesh disponojnë vet ata, prej kur e deri kur dhe në cilin vend kanë ndjekur filan shkollën, kur kanë diplomuar dhe ku mund të verifikohen ato dokumente

5) të deklarojnë për përvojën e punës së tyre me data të sakta prej kur e deri kur kanë punuar në at vend pune

6) të deklarojnë se kush prej stafit të tyre janë miqtë dhe shokët e tyre nga jeta private (kjo është të mos lejojmë assesi akraballeke, të fillojmë menjëherë t`a largojmë korrupsionin)

7) me çka do të na garantojnë se nuk do të anashkallojnë në të ardhëmen

Një vrejte: Populli mundet të mbijetoj pa ata të cilët nuk i ka. Këta politikanë nuk janë aspak të pazëvendsueshëm, prandaj nëse ky "Unitet" dështon, ryma atdhetare e diasporës shqiptare do të formoj vet një parti gjigante (në numër dhe të gjitha aspektet tjera) të Unitetit, anëtarët e së cilës asnjëherë deri tash nuk janë marrë me politik profesioniste dhe të cilët nuk do të kenë asnjë rival serioz nga këta të sotmit që ne u japim edhe një shans.
************************************************** ************

Kur bëhet fjalë te shkollimi kjo nuk dtth se ai me shkollim më superior të jet ai i cili edhe do të udhëheq. Jo. Është kjo vetëm një problem parimi. I pari prej "Unitetit", ta pagëzojmë me "dashi" nuk do të shpallet domosdoshmërisht ai i cili e ka shkollimin më superior por ai i cili është më i moralshëm, më i besueshëm, më atdhetar, më i sinqert, më stabil, me një fjalë kandidati që do të jetë më komplet si shqiptar. Nëse nuk është edhe aq i shkolluar ka rrugëdalje aty sepse lideri do të zgjedh në ekipin e tij ekspert të lamive të ndryshme të cilët ekspertë do të jenë këshilltarët e liderit për lamitë përkatëse dhe lideri në konferenca të përbashkëta me të gjithë stafin dhe ekspertizën do ta marre vendimin të cilin do ta dërgoje atje te duhet. Karakteri e morali, niveli i atdhedashurisë është ajo që kërkohet më përpara t`i posedon dashi.
*************************************************


Dokumenti të përmban resoret shtetërore si:

1.Kryetari i shtetit
NESE KRYETARI I SHTETIT ESHTE MAQEDONE

2.Kryetari i Parlamentit
ME NDRIME SIPAS MARREVESHJEVE PARTIAKE NE PARLAMENT
3.Kryeministi i shtetit
ATEHER PATJETER KRYEMINISTRI SHQIPTARE

4.Ministri i punëve të brendshme

MINISTRI I PUNEVE TE MBRENDSHME ÇDO HER SHQIPTARE.


5.Ministri i punëve të jashtme
NDRIME NE CDO DY VITE
6.Ministri i financave
MINISTRIA 6 DHE 7 DUHET TE JENE SHQIPTARE.
7.Ministri i Ekonomisë

8.Ministri i komunikacionit dhe lidhjeve

9. MINISTRIA E SHENDETSISE
CFARE NA DUHET MINISTRIA E SHENDETSISE KURRE KREJTE DREJTORAT JANE MAQEDONE
************************************************** ********

__________________________________________________ ______________
Asnjë lider i partive politike shqiptare e askush nga politikanët të mos e ketë rrogën më të madhe se mësuesit e shkollave të mesme. Ose mos të kalon mbi 10% nga rroga mesatere shtetërore.

Politikanë të nderuar,
kur unë përmendi një rrogë modeste, kjo do të ndikoje që numri i "politikanëve" të atjeshëm të zvogëlohet në minimum, që edhe shqiptari i shkret t`a kuptoje se ky "profesion" nuk është edhe aq i lezetshëm si deri tash sepse nuk do të kenë rroga astronomike, pa dije dhe pa djersë, nuk do të mund të marrin ryshfet, as të vjedhin, se nga populli do të dënohen dhe do t`a paguajnë shtrenjtë pisllekun nëse anashkalojnë nga rruga e drejtë, nga kontrakti...prandaj do të tërhiqen në jetën reale, do të punojnë atje ku e kanë vendin, ku prodhohen të mirat materiale etj.

Asnjë shkollë në botë nuk e kualifikon asnjë të jetë politikan profesionist. Nëse dikush gjenë ndonjë shkollë të tillë atëherë ajo shkolla nuk i jep atij legjitimitet të udhëheq popullin por të punon dikund në ndonjë gazetë si redaktor politik etj. Liderët politik të çdo populli në rruzullin tokësor, zgjidhen dhe votohen nga populli, asnjë diplomë e rruzullit tokësor nuk e kualifikon askend në lider politik. Diploma e secilit prej nesh nuk verifikon moralin, karakterin, atdhedashurinë...që kërkohet nga një lider, ajo shpreh vetëm se me ç`farë diturish jemi të pajisur. Dituri të cilat mund t`i shfrytëzojmë për të mirën apo për të keqen e popullit.

Ju nuk mund të fitoni besimin dhe respektin e popullit tonë të vuajtur ekonomikisht etj nëse visheni me teshat më moderne, jeni pronarë të automobilave më të sofistikuar, jetoni në pallate...keni truproje, sepse në këtë mënyrë përveç tjerash (me të drejtë) identifikoheni direkte si hajna, me pasuri nga kriminaliteti. Me këtë stil të jetës ju edhe më tutje nuk do të punoni për at popull sepse ai stil i jetës së juaj bie në kundërshtim me rrethin ku shumica janë fukarenj, i jepni vetes të drejtën se ju jeni diçka më tepër se ata. Shkurt e shqip, ju nuk do t`a respektoni popullatën që do të thotë se edhe më tutje do të bëni hiçgjë për Kombin e as ata nuk do t`ju respektojne juve. Dhe mos harroni se jetoni në Ballkanin e varfur e jo Japoni.
************************************************** **************

DRAFTI I UNITETIT - ACTUS PURUS (veprim i pastër dhe fillim i të gjitha ndryshimeve)

Drafti i Unitetit si domosdoshmëri koherente që një ditë duhet të ndodhi në kohën dhe hapsirën shqiptare, në veçanëti e theks të posaçëm të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, është veprim i pastër dhe fillim i të gjitha ndryshimeve, që duhet të jenë e bëhen në të mirë të popullit.
Themi dhe potencojmë kështu, ngase kushtëzimet e përgjithshme shtetërore e të pushtetit aktual, ndaj pozitës e opozitës shqiptare, kushtëzon me apo pa dashje, të njejtin qëndrim, të njejtin avaz edhe te shqiptarët që veten e ndiejnë pozitë, dhe sjelljet e tyre të pa kordinuara e të pa harmonizuara si duhet e sa duhet ndaj partive shqiptare si motra e në opozitë, duke i lënë anash, duke i shikanizuar apo tutorizuar si fajtor për çdo gjë e mossukses, ku formë e arsyetimit të gabimeve e mossukseseve të tyre personale, si në rafshin politik, qeverisës e kombëtar ka qenë dhe mbetet mbulesë e gabimeve, gjuetija e gabimeve në të tjerë.

Kështu është vepruar dekadat e fundit, ku përsëriten e ripërsëriten lëshimet e gabimet, dhe ate aq herë, sa herë që ka ndodhur e ndodh që, " të dytët të bëhen të parë, e të parët të dytë"!
Në këte formë rotacioni të të mirëve ndaj të të këqinjëve, dhe të këqinjve ndaj të të mirëve, u provuan e promovuan shumë herë, dhe ate: "fito e humb dhe humb e fito, mer e lësho poste, mer e lësho apo ndërro dikastere të ndryshme" e kështu në vazhdim, duke zavendësuar me të tjera, por me rezultate jo të mira e të palakmueshme, me mbetje rezultati përsëri baras me zero. Kështu e në formë të këtillë të udhëheqjes e qeverisjes, në vend që të zvogëloi grindjet dhe antagonizmat, ato u thelluan tejmase, sa që fajtori edhepse dihej e dihet, mbeti jetim, i pa pranuar dhe kërkohej e kërkohet përherë në anën tjetër dhe vetëm te dikush tjetër!!!

Këto anomali, dhe koston e këtyre çdo herë e ka paguar populli, si dje e sot, dhe ate shumë shtrenjtë, me humbje, me pasoja, me shkatrrime,, me frigë, me luftë e gjakderdhje, që e kanë tejkaluar limitin e asaj që thuhet se "çka është mjaft, duhet të jetë mjaft"!

Duke patur parasysh këto lëshime e shumë të tjera të ngjajshme, me plot arsyeshmëri duhet të arsyetohet dhe përshëndetet iniciativa e grupit të bashkëkombasëve tanë të "Draftit Unitetit", që duke patur e marrur parasysh gjithë anomalitë e ndodhura dhe me tndencë që të vazhdojnë akoma më tutje të ndodhin, për tu thënë STOP, u kuvenduan, këshilluan dhe artikuluan zërin e unitetit nga shumeë anë e vende, si nga Amerika, shtete të ndryshme evropjane, vendi e diaspora shqiptare në përgjithësi, përpiluan, nënshkruan dhe kërkuan urgjentisht nga ca parti shqiptare të atyreve nga Maqedonia, që sa më shpejtë të afrohen, bashkohen e bashkëbisedojnë për punët e tyre në të mirë të shqiptarëve të atjeshëm, ngase çka është e tepërt vërtet është e tepërt kjo sjellje kaq tolerante e në dam të vetit, ku përherë humbës dhe viktimë e kësaj politike ishim dhe me tendencë që akoma të mbetemi vetëm ne shqiptarët.

Këtijë viktimizimi indirekt apo direkt i ndimoi dhe ndoshta akoma i ndimon edhe vetë politika e brishtë e jo konstruktive e vetë shqiptarëve në suazat brënda për brënda shqiptare, ngase :
- nuk kanë qëndrime unike;
- nuk kanë programe afatgjate;
- nuk kanë qëndrime të harmonizuara ndaj çështjeve ma madhore;
- mungon kordinimi i punëve pozitive në raport parti-parti, parti shtet;
- mungon eksperienca dhe profesionaliteti i duhur për të udhëheq e realizuar projekte, që duhet të jenë bazë dhe themel afatgjatë i intresave kombëtare; etj. etj.
...
Këto e shumë pyetje tjera të parashtruara, veq i ka parashtruar Drafti i Unitetit, ku në mënyrë të përgjithshme veç ju ka dërguar, duke pritur reagimin pozitiv nga ata që u është edhe adresuar ky draft, e që në të ardhmen me siguri se edhe do tu detalizohet për marrjen e hapave konkret e pozitiv, në realizimin e asaj çka thuhet e kërkohet.
Në të kundërtën, mendoi se si që u është thënë se, të shtirurit e moskuptueshmërisë së kërkesës, me siguri se do të detyron ekipin e këtijë drafti, që të ndërmari hapa akoma më konkret dhe shumë më të zbatueshëm, të cilat me siguri se assesi nuk do të jenë në interes të shefave partijak, por me siguri hap përpara do të jetë vetëm interesi i përgjithshëm kombëtar e shqiptar, si aty ku janë evidente e më gjërë.

Personalisht mbështes Draftin e Unitetit si diçka madhore dhe me kërkesa fundamentale, ngase nuk mund më ne shqiptarët gjithmonë të ngelim indiferent e kaq të heshtur në krejtë ate që na takon dhe që e kërkojmë ta kemi si gjithë të tjerët. Mjaft u hesht dhe majft u tolerua?!

Propozoj që Drafti i Unitetit dhe i gjithë ekipi me ata që përfaqësohet dhe që akoma do ta përfaqësojnë, që:
- askush dhe nga askend nuk ka tëdrejtë të toleroj e mohoj gjuhën tonë shqipe, në llogari dhe forcim të një gjuhës tjetër;
- është absurd tolerimi që bëhet e lejohet në reduktimin e institucioneve tona arsimore, kulturore e shkencore, në rritje, shtim e zmadhim të interesit të palës tjetër;
- pa konsultimet dhe marrëveshjet brenda këtijë ekipi, nuk duhet të lejohet loja e heqjes dhe emrimeve të kuadrave të larta shoqërore e shtetërore në bazë të shijeve vetëm të liderit apo udhëheqsit partijak;
- do të ishte akombëtare dhe tradhëtare toleranca e nëpërkëmbjes së flamurit tonë kombëtar shqiptar, që gjer më tani, si deshtën e kur deshtën e hoqën dhe e vënduan. Drafti nuk do lejon kështu ligje të çoroditura, të prurë edhe me aminin e ca shqiptarëve;
- Drafti i Unitetit, mendoj se nuk duhet të toleron këthim procesesh prapa,ja si rasti i flamurit shqiptar, që është veç i zgjidhur të valon edhe qysh para 40 (dyzet vjetësh, që nga 1968, e sot të bëhen këto biseda, është mbi turp i gjithë atyreve që mundësuan kështu diskutime;
- tëmos lejohen përdorimet e egra e të dhunshmë ndaj shqiptarëve të pafajshëm, me dyshime se janë përfshirë në ndonjë punë jo të mirë;
- të kërkohet barabarësi kualifikimesh, ndaj ngarjeve, protestave e reagimeve të natyrave të ndryshme, pa tolerancën e kualifikimit se edhe kur janë të shqiptarëve të qeta, mos lejojmë të na i bëjnë të dhunshme apo edhe teroriste, kurse të atyreve që kanë elemente edhe të dhunës e vandalizmit e shkatrimit, të kualifikohen si të qeta, edhepse djegin gjithëçka gjejnë para vetit;
- të mos lejohen më gjëra të pa ndershme, anjerëzore, apartijake dhe akombëtare, që janë në dam të vetëvetes e në llogari të partnerit tjetër të koalicioneve të ndryshme;
- besoj se kurri nuk do të pajtohemi me ate që bëhet sot, prish e zhduk simbolet tona kombëtare, ndreq e zavendëso me ato slavo-ortodokse;
- elementi dhe simboli shqiptar, në çfarë do forme që gjindet, mbi tokë e nën tokë, duhet të mbrohet në të gjitha format dhe ligjet;
- shqiptari kurri nuk do të prish kisha që të ndërton xhamia, por duhet ti nderoj si dy monumete të kulturës dhe përkatësisë fetare etj. etj.

Drafti i Unitetit, i ka parasysh këto e shumë shembuj tjerë, andaj edhe mori iniciativën e këtillë të veprimit, me kërkesë, që të funkcionojmë si duhet e sa duhet, që një ditë o do funkcionoi me të gjitha kodet e normat e veprimit, që do ti ketë me ma shumë përputhshmëri, në raport me ate, çka është kombëtare, çka është atdhetare dhe çka mund e duhet të jetë multi-etnike e internacionale?!...

Po nuk e bërën këte ata që luten ta bëjnë, do ta bëjnë njerëzit e ekipit të Draftit Unitetit, ngase besojmë se janë personalitete që posedojnë dhe kanë të gjitha aftësitë dhe kapacitetet e mundëshme V I R T U O Z E!!!
**********************************************


Me draftin per Unitet nenkuptoje se se pari duhet te pastrohet oborri me balte politike qe e kane vendosur politikanet shqipetare mbi kete popullate ne maqedoni.


Alternativa e fundit


1) Maqedonia duhet te ndahet ne dy kantone :
a) Kantoni shqipetare
b) Kantoni i mbeturinave sllave

2).Shpallja e Ilirides si Republike e shqipetareve.
2a) Bashkimi me Republiken e Kosoves

NUMRRATORE (LLOGARIA E MARREVESHJES SE OHRIT)

Me marreveshjen e Ohrit, nenkuptijme se shqipetaret dhe mbeturinat sllave duhet gjithemone te rrine me numratore te llogarise ne dore duke i llogaritur te drejtat e shqipetareve me "grame"

Politika dhe angazhimi i politikaneve shqipetare ne maqedoni, lirishte munde te barazohet me pazarlleqet e pazarxhijve ne rruge per ndrim te devizave ,don te thote: Marreveshja e Ohrit, eshte marreveshje me inflacion per te drejtat e shqipetareve .
Duke marrun para syshe inflacionin e rritur e te drejtave te shqipetareve ,me deomos duhet te merren aktivitete ... angazhim nje here e pergjithemone te pastrohen problemet me keto mbeturina sllave.

Maqedonia eshte s'i nje rezulltati te klonimit te kombeve komuniste .Shqipetaret ne maqedoni nuk duhet te pranojme ne asnje menyre te behemi pjese e ketij klonimi ,per arsye se kemi dy shtetet tona me identitet kombetare. Per fate te keqe shume politikane shqipetare ne maqedoni per interesa ,fitime ekonomike dhe tradite te tradhetise, jane duke e perqafuare klonimin e kombeve te rrejshme.

Me shkaterimin e ish,Jugosllavise ,mbeten dy shtete te cilat ende kerkojne identitetin e tyre ..Ata jane boshnjaket musliman dhe maqedonet e klonuare.
**************************************************

Përsa u përket propozimeve ,nuk janë ato vetëm mendimet tona personale, ne jemi konsultuar me shumë individ tjerë (përafërsisht 20) dhe pastaj ato konkludimet, propozimet i kemi nxjerr në letër...

Propozimi im origjinal (qysh para 3 vjetësh që doemos të zbatohet në të gjitha trojet shqiptare, te të gjithë qytetarët) ka qenë ajo, që "Uniteti" etj të deklaroj pasuritë e tundura dhe të patundura e pastaj organet kompetente për krime ekonomike të hulumtojnë a janë ose nuk janë të sakta informatat e tyre. Më vjen mirë që këto mendime paskan qenë identike edhe te shumë juristë të SHTETIT AMË, letrën e të cilëve do ta postoj më posht sa për ilustrim. Krejt problemi te politikanët tonë (edhe te i gjithë populli) është se ose marrin ose japin ryshfet që t`ja kryejnë dikujt një punë (në të zezë, forma joligjore, ose me ryshfet korruptojnë tjerët që të kryejnë një punë për ta). Prandaj po ceki edhe njëherë:

1) Politikanët shqiptarë të "Maqedonisë", patjetër, janë të detyruar të plotësojnë një formular (le ta marrin kopje nga shteti amë) ku do të deklarojnë pasuritë brenda dhe jashta vendit: shtëpijat, hotelet, dyqanet, tokat, automobilat, motocikletat, lopët, kuajt,...paratë e kursyera, ku gjenden këto pasuri (adresat e sakta), sa pasuri kanë të regjistrura në emra tjerë ose emra fiktiv, sa persona janë në një familje, sa persona prej tyre punojnë, ku punojnë, prej kur punojnë, sa e kanë rrogën mesetare në muaj, në vit, a i kanë borxh dikujt, a u ka borxh dikush, a kanë fëmijë në shkollë, studime, sa kushtojnë studimet e fëmijëve...sa para marrin nga kamata e parave në bankë, kurr i kanë ble ato pasuri, prej kujt, me sa pasuni disponuan kur filluan karrierën në politik, me sa pasuri disponojnë tash etj etj. Këto sende unë i përmendi vetëm si orientim, ekonomistët, juristët etj duhet të përpilojnë këso formular të detalizuar. Ama, siç kemi përmendur, të gjitha informatat e tyre për pasuritë e vetdeklaruara do të kontrollohen nga organe kompetente të cilat sa për fillim, pasi atje në "Maqedoni" nuk ekziston ligji, politikanët e Unitetit do t`ju japin autorizim me shkrim (të pakufizuar) personave të posaçëm që ne do t`i caktojmë, në mënyrë që këta atdhetar/ekspert pastaj të mundin të konfirmojnë fjalët e tyre. Nëse kontrolluesit (verifikuesit neutral) të pasurive të përmendura do të gjejnë edhe pasuri të cilat politikanët nuk e kanë deklaruar atëherë politikanët do të dënohen ashpër, shumë ashpër. Me kohën ky sistem demokratik duhet të hy në fuqi për të gjithë qytetarët, pa përjashtim, vetëm kështu mundim ta kontrollojmë, eliminojmë korrupsionin, kancerin e çdo shoqërie. Pa e plotësuar këtë kusht të patjetërsueshëm, asnjë individ nuk do të lejohet të vazhdoj më politikë, por si të dyshymtë do të denoncohen automatikisht atje ku duhet. Ky kusht patjetër të plotësohet sepse në sytë e publikut është e qartë se 99,999% e tyre kanë vënë pasuri që nuk justifikohen me pagën që marrin nga shteti për punën që kryejnë.
***********************************************
Partitë e UNITETIT të obligohen të organizojnë regjistrimin e popullësisë shqiptare të "Maqedonisë". Të regjistrohen edhe të gjithë shqiptarët e diasporës pa marrë parasysh se shumica prej tyre kanë nënshtetësi të huaj; kjo për arsye se kanë ikur jashta për shkak të terrorit të gjithanshëm sllav. Të regjistrohen edhe të gjithë ata shqiptarë që jetojnë në "Maqedoni" por nuk kanë mundur të nxjerrin nënshtetësi të këtij shteti banane. Qëllimi është të tregohet para botës se në "Maqedoni" jetojnë s`paku 50% shqiptarë. Shkijet përherë llomotitin se në "Maqedoni" ka vetëm 25% shqiptarë ndërsa këta "politikanët" tanë asnjëherë nuk kanë guxuar ta thonë të vërtetën. Analfabetët ende nuk e kuptojnë se politik më të lezetshme bëjnë ata të cilët rrejnë më tepër, ama rrenat duhet të jenë në favor të popullit të cilit vetë i takojnë, mu njashtu siç rrejnë shkijet. Shqiptarët nuk kanë nevojë të rrejnë, vetëm të kenë guxim të regjistrojnë numrin e sakt të shqiptarëve. Në këtë formë automatikisht shqiptarët shpallen komb e jo pakicë kombëtare, o me të mirë o me të keq. Kur gjithë të huajt nga Kosova me përqindje 0,1% shpallen komb, pse të lejojmë që Crvenkovskat e Gruevkat të tallen me ne, ata janë në numër më pak se ne. Afati i regjistrimit të jetë 01/12-2008.
*********************************
Propozimi im i fundit për këtë draft:

Partitë politike nëse merren vesht, dhe formojnë ekipin e unitetit, atëherë në atë marveshje të ketë pikë ku do të thuhet qartë: ASNJË DEPUTET NUK KA TË DREJTË TË KALON NË PARTI TJETËR, POR DUHET TË KTHEN MANDATIN SË PARI PARTISË PREJ NGA E KA MARRË ATË MANDAT PASTAJ MUND TË KALON NË PARTI TJETËR. NËSE KJO NDODHË AI DEPUTET/E DUHET TË PËRGJIGJET PENALISHT DHE TË DËNOHET MATERIALISHT.


_______________________________________________

Ky projektdraft qarkullon deri në fund të javës për shqyrtim në mesin e atyre që morrën pjesë me idetë dhe propozimet e tyre. Ju që jeni të interesuar mund të jepni mendimin tuaj dhe propozimet tjra eventuale deri më 07 Prill 2008 dhe pastaj ky draft kompletohet dhe u dërgohet partive politike dhe mediave të shkruara dhe elektronike në Maqedoni si definitiv.

Faleminderit për kontributin tuaj konstruktiv.
Mendimi juaj është me rëndësi!

----------


## Modesti

*L A J M Ë R I M*

SHBA/Evropë/Maqedoni/Shqipëri/Kosovë

Prill 2008

Të nderuar bashkëatdhetarë

Diaspora shqiptare pas kësaj letre të hapur (shikoni më lartë në këtë temë) drejtuar partive politike në Maqedoni që t'i koordinojnë qëndrimet karshi faktorit sllavofolës, që të kenë një qëndrim karshi tyre, ndërmer nismën për peticion gjithkombëtar që partitë politike të ulen dhe të formojnë ekipin e unitetit.

Të gjithë të interesuarit mund të përkrahin nismën e diasporës këtu: webmasteri@lajmet.com

Ju e dërgoni emrin dhe mbiemrin e plotë, datlindjen, shtetin dhe ne e shtojmë në listën e peticionit.

Ky është teksti që do t'u dërgohet mjeteve të informimit të shkruara dhe atyre elektornike:

*PETICION DREJTUAR PARTIVE POLITIKE BDI, PDSH, PPD, BDSH, BDK, AK...!

Letra e hapur drejtuar juve (partive politike BDI,PDSH,PPD,BDSH,BDK,) në Maqedoni para disa javësh nga diaspora shqiptare ra në veshë të shurdhër tuajin. Prandaj, ne kemi vendosur që tani të bëjmë peticion prej nga të poshtënëshkruarit edhe një herë kërkojmë nga ju që ta koordinoni fjalorin politik kundrejt partive sllavofolëse në Maqedoni. Ne kërkojmë Ekipin e Unitetit tani dhe menjëherë, ndryshe mos llogartini në ne më asnjëherë. Ndryshe do të apelojmë tek familjarët tanë atje që të votojnë vetëm ato parti politike të cilat kanë treguar gadishmëri që të formojnë Ekipin e Unitetit qofshin ato dy parti më të vogla ne këtë do t’a respektojmë dhe votat e familjarëve tanë do shkojnë te këto dy parti! Prandaj, që mos të vi deri te kjo, ju duhet të formoni ekipin e unitetit tani dhe menjëherë për të qenë të një fjale kundrejt partive sllavofolëse.

Ne të nënskruarit më poshtë, e kemi lexuar letrëne e hapur, dhe jemi të njoftuar me përmbajtjen e saj.

Fillimi i peticionit fundi prillit 2008, fillimi majit 2008 


Emri	Mbiemri	   Datlindja	Shteti	  Nënshkrimi*


Spjegim:

_Ne letrën e hapur që ështe dërguar më herët partive politike nuk ka figuruar PDSH-ja, me kërkesë të disa bashkëatdhetarëve në Zvicër në këtë peticion hyri edhe PDSH. Prandaj, ata nuk do të kenë mundësi të arsyetohen në të ardhmen se ky peticion nuk vlenë për ato._

----------


## Alisetar

PETICIONI NGA DIASPORA FILLOJI


Të nderuar bashkëatdhetarë kudo që jeni!

Diaspora në Zvicër nisi peticionin drejtuar partive politike në Maqedoni. Një letër drejtuar të njejtave kohë më parë vetëm u komentua nga ato por nuk pamë asgjë konkrete! Andaj, kësaj rradhe filluam peticionin që edhe një herë të apelojmë tek partitë politike shqiptare në Maqedoni që të kenë qëndrim të përbashkët kundrejt partive sllavofolëse.

APEL TË GJITHË JUVE QË TË PËRKRAHNI KËTË PETICION

Ju lusim që të përkrahni nismën e diasporës, ngase kjo nismë është e sinqertë dhe nuk ka asnjë interes individual. Kjo nismë është vullnet i mirë dhe vullnetar, nuk pretendojmë poste, nuk marrim dhurata, nuk kërkojmë privilegje, kjo nismë është kryekëput në interes të të gjithë shqiptarëve që frymojnë në Maqedoni. Kërkohet ekip i unitetit nga partitë politike, ato me formimin e unitetit do të ndalin akuzat drejtuar njeri tjetrit, do të ndërpriten dallaveret në të ardhmen sepse të gjitha participojnë në zgjedhje të problemeve. Kështu si janë aktualisht, partitë politike vetëm formojnë probleme e jo të zgjidhen ato!

Duke i detyruar partitë politike që të formojnë ekipin e unitetit (siç a kanë vëllezrit tanë Kosovarë), do t'i detyrojmë që të ulen e të flasin me njëri tjetrin, ngase nuk shkohet me ngatresa të pafund në zgjedhje, ngase nuk mund të jetë gjithmonë i keqi ai tjetri, ngase duam të ndërpresim vëllavrasjen shkurt e shqip! Diasporës shqiptare aspak nuk i pëlqen mënyra e të vepruarit nga partitë tona politike. Mardhëniet e tyre aq shumë janë të acaruara sa që ne kemi frikë se do të ndodhë tragjedi! Që mos të vjen deri te kjo ju thërasim, ju lusim të gjithëve që të përkrahni nismën e diasporës në Zvicër.

Ne kemi bashkangjitur një formular dhe një dokument në pdf me nënshkrime, ky dokumnet pdf është në qarkullim, nënshkrimet mblidhen ende, është transparent, me emër me mbiemër, datlindje, shteti dhe nënshkrimi. Ndoshta për herë të parë në këtë peticion participojnë edhe gratë tone, edhe fëmijt tanë mbi 18 vjet. Kjo duhet të këndjell partitë politike nëse ju ka mbetur edhe një grimcë e vogël morali të rrespekton ato prej të cilëve kërkon votën. Për ju të cilët doni të keni dokumentin të mbrazur, gjithashtu kemi bashkangjitur atë këtu, kopjoeni dhe nisni peticionon në tërë Evropën dhe Amerikë. Ky peticion do të vazhdon deri atëherë kur do të shohim se u formua ekipi i unitetit, ndërsa në ndërkohë këto që kanë nënshkruar do të kontaktojnë me familjet e tyre në vendilindje dhe do të kërkojnë që votat e tyre të shkojnë tek ato parti të cilat kanë trguar gatishmëri për qëndrim të përbashkët. Ne jemi të njoftuar se këtë gatishmëri e kanë treguar vetëm PPD me krytar z.Abdylhadi Vejseli dhe BDK me kryetar z.Hysni Shqairi. Nëse në ndërkohë ndonjëra nga partitë tjera e tregon të njejtën gatishmëri dhe ulen në një tryezë të rrumbullakët, atëherë ne e shohim këtë vullnet të tyre pozitiv dhe kuptojmë se partitë politike megjithatë kanë rrespekt ndaj kërkesave të elektoratit të tyre. Gjithaçka tjetër është e papranueshme. Ne jemi të ngopur dhe të lodhur me llafe. Kërkojmë punë konkrete.

Alisetar Ramadani  alistar.r@hotmail.com  dhe alistar@bluewin.ch
webamaster@lajmet.com


P.S. Për fat të keq dokumentin pdf nuk mundëm të bashkangjesim për shkak të madhësisë, por ju sigurojm"se ky dokumnet përmban tani më nënshkrimet e bashkëatdhetarëve tanë në Zvicër, kujt i intereson ne mund t'ja dërgojmë përmes emajlit. Ju përshëndesim

----------


## Alisetar

*Spjegim për letrën e diasporës një analizë e shkurtë*


Shkruan: Alisetar Ramadani

Nyon 04.05.2008

_Si përkrahës i nismës së diasporës si një ndër iniciatorët e saj më duket se ua kam borxh bashkëkombasve të mi një spjegim më të detajuar.
_
Nisma e diasporës (atyre që janë të një mendimi për krijimin e ekipit të unitetit në mes partive politike shqiptare në Maqedoni) ka qëllim të sinqertë dhe nuk anon nga asnjë parti politike. 

Kjo nismë ka 3 faza kryesore, që paraprakisht kishte konsultime gojore me ato të cilët janë të preokupuar për situatën konfliktuoze që janë duke e krijuar partitë politike. Pra, duke u konsultuar me bashkëatdhetarët e pamë të arsyeshme që të bëjmë një letër të hapur, letër kjo që tani më u është derguar të gjitha mjeteve të informimit si dhe në disa forume shqiptare, ajo është botuar dhe përmban 6 faqe. Ajo letër nuk u bë ad hok, për një orë, ajo letër ka shetitur disa herë te njëri - tjetri nëpërmjet emajlave duke hequr e shtuar, vetëm e vetëm që mos të ketë anime partiake, ajo letër me formulimin final u është shpërnda disa bashkëatdhetarëve këtu në Zvicër dhe gjetiu në Evropë dhe Amerikë, ajo letër pra një herë është lexuar nga bashkëtadhetarët përpra se të lëshohet tek mjetet e informimit, dhe ka pasur përkrahjen e plotë nga të gjithë ato që e kanë lexuar, pra nga pjesa dërmuese e tyre, pastaj u është dërguar mjeteve të informimit si dhe web faqeve zyrtare të partive politike. Jemi munduar që në mënyrë apsolute të mos anojmë nga asnjëra prej partive politike, jemi munduar që teksti i letrës të mos përmban edhe një atom dyshimi se diaspora përkrah ndonjë nga partitë politike! 

Më lejoni tju tregoj se kjo letër ka pasur 3 faza dhe se ka zgjatur disa muaj deri në përpunimin final të saj. Një herë në formë bisede nisi, pastaj ramë dakord që letrën ta përpilojmë dhe tua shpërndajmë bashkëatdhetarëve që kanë interesim për këtë, dhe kjo ndodhi. Dmth faza 1. Ishte përpilimi i letrës 2. Dërgimi i saj mjeteve të informimit dhe web faqeve zyrtre të partive në fjalë 3. Peticioni 

Ju sigurojmë se të nënshkruarit e peticionit janë të njoftuar në detaje, ata para se të nënshkruajnë e kanë pasur letrën e hapur dhe e kanë lexuar, pastaj kanë nënshkruar duke e përkrahur peticionin e diasporës. Nga njëra prej partive na është kërkuar draft për unitetin, këtë draft jemi duke e shqyrtuar sepse pikat e propozuara janë sipas asaj si janë propozuar, dhe ne, me që nuk jemi ekspertë të drejtësisë kemi kërkuar ekspert i cili do ti bashkon ato pika që drafti të ketë kuptim, të jetë më i renditur. 

Më lejoni tju njoftoj se letra e diasporës hasi në reagimet e partive politike, ju jeni mirë të njoftuar si reaguan ato. Njëra parti tha se do të shqyrton letrën dhe do të mban mbledhje kryesia qëndrore që të dalin me reagim konkret, kjo nuk ndodhi deri sot, edhe pse kaloji gati një periudhë prej dy muajsh! Tjetra parti kërkoji draft për unitet, dhe ju thamë se këtë draft jemi duke e pregaditur dhe do jetë gati. Partia tjetër përkrahu letrën e diasporës, dhe tregoji gatishmëri që të ulet me partitë si motra për të formuar ekipin e unitetit. Reagim nuk kemi pasur nga njëra parti sepse nuk e dimë web faqen e saj, as adresen emajl, kështu që simbas propozimeve të tyre në shtyp ajo parti ka përputhshmëri të plotë me kërkesën e diasporës, prandaj konstatuam që vetëm dy parti kanë treguar gatishmëri që të ulen dhe të formojnë ekipin e unitetit përderi sa tjerat ende taktizojnë!!! Me që hasëm në reagim kur përmendëm partitë të cilat e përkrahën letrën tonë, kësaj rradhe do të jemi më të kujdesshëm dhe nuk do ti përmendim ato.

Të nderuar

Të gjithë e shohim si e kemi situatën, a duhet të përsërisim të gjitha ato analiza nga intelektual të mirëfilltë se kjo situatë nuk është në favor të askujt, e sidomos jo tonin, përkundrazi, acarimi që është krijuar në mes partive politike shqiptare kërkon mobilizim të përgjithshëm shqiptar, sepse eksponimet e frikës dhe panikës në popullatë ndjehen. Deri kur do të votojmë partitë të cilat tregojnë më shumë muskuj se program të mirëfilltë ekonomik, social, shoqëror?! Deri kurë do ti lejojmë partitë politike që të na dirigjojnë partizanët e tyre partiak të cilët nuk zgjedhin as mjete as metoda që të vinë te votat tona? Ne nuk jemi kundër asaj që popullata të dal të votoj, jo, ne insistojmë që popullata të dalë në votime masovikisht, sepse egziston rreziku që votat e atyre që nuk dalin në votime ti merr ndokush në mënyrë vullnetare! E vetmja rrugdalje është që partitë politike të formojnë ekipin e unitetit, vetëm me një ekip evitohen malverzimet, evitohen marifetllëqet ilegale, ngase askush askend nuk do të mund tä akuzon për dështimet eventuale, nëse dështojnë do të dështojnë të gjithë dhe merita për dështimet do të jetë e të gjithëve. Kështu si janë, gjithnjë do të akuzojnë njëri tjetrin për dështime, dhe i akuzuari do të mbesë i padukshëm, virtuel!

Ne ju thërasim të gjithëve: intelektualë e të gjitha profileve, punëtorë, të rinjt mbi 18 vjet (djem e vajza) ti bashkangjiteni nismës tonë, të formoni një ekip atje në vendlindje që të bëni peticionin edhe atje, i cili do të bëhet dokument vendimbërës për partitë politike shqiptare që të ulen dhe të nisin bisedimet, të formojnë ekipin e unitetit. Ndryshe, tragjedinë e kemi afër, dhashtë Zoti asnjëherë mos të ndodhë. Thërasim mjetet e informimit si të shkruar si elektronike, të na bashkangjiten, sepse vetëm unik jemi të pamposhtur. Lereni anash interesat e shkurta dhe të ulta materiale, punoni për ardhmërinë e fëmijve tonë, sepse të bashkuar bëjmë shtet, bëhemi shtetformues, bëhemi të kemi salla sporti, pishina, stadiume për fëmijt tanë. Në Evropë këto që i përmendëm janë pjesë e jetës, pa stadiume sportive, pa salla sporti, pa pishina nuk mund të paramendohet jeta e të rinjëve këtu. A e dini ju se në Evropë fëmijt e kanë një orë në javë (lëndë shkollore) shkuarjen në pishinë dimër - verë? A e dini ju se fëmijt tanë ketu merren me sport dhe janë ndër më të taletuarit? Dhe besoni nuk ka diskriminim, ata që ua thonë të kundërtën nuk janë mirë të njoftuar, duhet qenë në rrjedhë për të sjellë konstatime!  Çka është ajo që pengon që edhe në Maqedoni fëmijt tanë ti kenë të gjitha këto të mira, të merren me sport, me kulturë? Kujt i konvenon që fëmijt tanë në Maqedoni të merren me tregti të ndryshme që në hapat e para të ditlindjes së 7 të tyre? Pse i prini tragjedisë së një rinie të tërë o vëllezër e motra? Ju mund të bëni ndryshimin, mos qëndroni duarkryq e të shikoni prej së largu, ngase as Zoti nuk i duron ato që janë pasiv. Vetëm aktiviteti juaj bën ndryshime dhe vullneti i mirë për të mirën e të gjithëve, ndryshe partitë politike nëse nuk i detyroni të formojnë ekipin e unitetit, do të vazhdojnë me avazin e tyre të vjetër, dhe ju do ti nxjerrni fëmijt tuaj në rrugë të shesin cigare! Kjo është tragjedi e vërtetë mjerrisht! Ju lutem mos e lejoni këtë.

----------


## Shkupi

Shume fisnike por utopiste me duhet thene. Cdo gje do ishte ne rregull por ju te dijaspores nuk e njihni mentalitetin e politikeberjes shqiptare ne Maqedoni. Dy kryeprotagonistet politik shqiptar BDI-ja qe e ka shumicen e vullnetit shqiptar dhe PDSH-ja qe si pakice e vullnetit shqiptar merr pjese ne pushtet ne emer te popullit shqiptar ne Maqedoni kane nje filozofi te ngjashme.Pjesemarrja ne pushtetin sllav per ta eshte qellimi kryesor i politikes dhe per te jane te gatshem te sakrifikojne cdo gje.Nisma e juaj per ta eshte loje femijesh.Qe ta deshmoj kete vetem lexoni lajmet e dy javeve te kaluara.Shqiptaret luftojne me kallasha mes vehte e ne Oher Cervenkovski me Grujevki puthen me Boris Tadiqin dhe thone se kane nje qendrim me Serbine per "pokrainata Kosovo i Metohija".PDSH-BDI nuk mund te ekzistojne pa njera tjetren ata jane produkt direkt apo indirekt i sherbimeve sllave dhe te shtenat neper kasabate shqiptare ne fakt jane nje paralajmerim ogurzi per ate cka i pret shqiptaret e Maqedonise.

----------

